# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  How Do I Write "Happy Holidays" In Russian?

## Appletomm

I'm new, I've looked through the forums.  Probably missed it, but how can I write "Happy Holidays" or "Season's Greetings" in Russian?  Would I be able to handwrite the Cyrillic letters, or might I end up looking foolish? 
Thanks, 
Jim

----------


## Milanya1

> I'm new, I've looked through the forums.  Probably missed it, but how can I write "Happy Holidays" or "Season's Greetings" in Russian?  Would I be able to handwrite the Cyrillic letters, or might I end up looking foolish? 
> Thanks, 
> Jim

 Счастливых праздников.
Поздравляю с праздниками.

----------


## TATY

Isn't Happy Holiday's an American expression. 
We don't even say it in England. We just say Happy/Merry Christmas. 
I know in America they do it to aslo include Channukah. Russian's don't bother with that cos they hate Jews  :P 
Happy Christmas:  *С рождеством*  
Happy New Year  *С новым годом* 
You don't have to hand write.

----------


## Appletomm

> Isn't Happy Holiday's an American expression.
> We don't even say it in England. We just say Happy/Merry Christmas.
> I know in America they do it to aslo include Channukah. Russian's don't bother with that cos they hate Jews  :P 
> You don't have to hand write.

 Well - I am sending a Christmas card to an Israeli that lives in Moscow.  Our cards have a very Christian sentiment on them, so I want to add a hand written note that says "I should probably send you a card that says "Happy Hanukkah" (in Hebrew) or Поздравляю с праздниками." 
Very friendly and helpful people on this forum - thank you all.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I think you can say "(Поздравляю) С праздниками". I don't know whether it's an American expression. I've actually never heard it. 
Appletomm, if you need to send a handwritten note to a friend of yours that lives in Moscow and if you want to be sure that your handwriting is legible you could write the note on a piece of paper, then take a picture of it and show it to us, so we can comment on it. What do you think?

----------


## DDT

Yeah here in America some people say "Happy Holidays" because they are afraid of offending people who do not believe in Santa Claus.

----------


## underscore

Is there a meaninful difference between  С Новым годом!  and  Счастливого Нового года! ? I've seen them both described as Happy New Year, but I think I really only see people actually say  С Новым годом.  
Also, is there anything like a standard for writing out russian in english letters? I want to SMS "С Новым годом!" at midnight Moscow time, since a telephone call would be disruptive.. but I'm not sure if the cyrillic characters will go through or not. I assume they would, since beonline.ru is a russian webpage, but I figure better safe than sorry.

----------

